# Frozen windshield washer??



## abhylash83 (Sep 17, 2013)

I live in the Chicago area and as you know the temperature today is around -15 F. So today morning I tried to clean my windshield with the windshield washer and nothing came out. I believe it is either frozen or I have run out of it. So I was wondering is there a possibility that the windshield cleaner will freeze and can it cause damage to the tank (cause a crack)??

Thank you Folks in advance and sorry if this is a dumb question. Basically I am from Florida and never had to face these issues over there.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Yes it is possible, depending on how much is actually water. I would open the cap and check the level, add a little cool water (not hot water) to it, to help melt any ice which might be present. Then check for leaks under the car to see if the bottle broke, which is doubtful as it is not a tight seal, and ice would likely expand up and out the top rather than break the bottle (path of least resistance)


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

In general, winter rated washer fluid, if it freezes, doesn't hard freeze.....just gets real slushy and, of course, the pump can't move it.
Odds are, there will be no damage whatsoever.

For now, just refill it.....even if it is slightly frozen the fresh -20f rated fluid will break any remaining fluids back to liquid.

Rob


----------



## abhylash83 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for your input Rob. 

Personally I haven't filled up the washer tank yet so I don't know what grade washer liquid is in the tank. However the dealership filled it the last time I was there for an oil change so I believe they might have filled it with -20F rated washer.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I've got several jugs of washer fluid sitting in my garage right now. The regular fluid that I have on hand for summer use is frozen rock-hard. The full, sealed jugs of winter fluid are still in good shape and flow freely, but the partial (20% full) jug was beginning to slush up slightly this morning as it approached -20F. 

I have found in the past that even the winter fluid, which remains liquid in the jug, will begin to freeze up when it in a narrow tube or nozzle. It's possible that the fluid in the tank is fine, but the fluid in the lines has frozen. I've had this happen on several occasions, and a warm motor thawed the lines out after about an hour or so on the road.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Or you can add a little product called HEAT.. It's in a yellow bottle, and typically used to keep fuel systems from freezing. It's Isopropyl alcohol, and will melt any slush in the tank. 

Please don't add water, even hot water.. Not in this weather as it will refreeze. 

Minnesota used to only sell -20F winshield fluid all year round. Now during the summer I'm seeing products rated for 32F and greater. I think it's stupid, becuase it's going to start causing windshield tanks to break..

Good Luck


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Winter Washer fluid has added alcohol to lower its freezing point, the two I have had the best luck with are Rain-X De-icer washer fluid(-25F) or Prestone De-icerwasher fluid(-34F). I have the latter in their now and my washers worked fine this morning at -21F. 

The washer fluid tank in the cruze hangs outside the engine compartment so even with a warmed engine/ engine compartment will not unfreeze the washer fluid. If you are lucky your tank is not full and adding the lowest temperature winter fluid you can find should thaw things a bit.


----------



## abhylash83 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for your feedback Dragonsys. Yes I will check the level of liquid in the tank and will also check for any leaks. I hope the tank has not cracked yet. When I moved to Chicago from Florida I had topped off the tank with the washer liquid but am sure it wasn't -20 F rated. Couple of months back my dealership topped off the tank with their washer liquid which I believe would be -20F rated.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

abhylash83 said:


> Couple of months back my dealership topped off the tank with their washer liquid which I believe would be -20F rated.


You hope, I always fill mine before I go in to avoid the crap they put in my car last fall. That stuff froze!. In the summer what ever they put in looks like plain old water.


----------



## abhylash83 (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh wow. That's crazy. Did it damage the washer tank??


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

carbon02 said:


> Or you can add a little product called HEAT.. It's in a yellow bottle, and typically used to keep fuel systems from freezing. It's Isopropyl alcohol, and will melt any slush in the tank.


Actually think washer fluid uses methyl alcohol. The yellow bottle of heat is also Methanol, the red bottle is the isopropyl. Your method is exactly what I would do with a frozen tank.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

abhylash83 said:


> Oh wow. That's crazy. Did it damage the washer tank??


No it was just slush coming out, not solid.


----------



## abhylash83 (Sep 17, 2013)

thanks for your feedback carbon


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Before using HEET (spelled with two "e" ), I believe there is an anti-ice additive specially made for adding to windshield washer tanks. HEET does have a windshield washer product, but the yellow bottle is made for adding to your fuel tank. I don't know that it would hurt anything in the windshield washer tank or not.

I never had it happen on my Cruze, but I had the tank on my Impala freeze a couple of times; never had any damage.


----------



## abhylash83 (Sep 17, 2013)

Well I just dared to go outside and check the condition of the washer fluid in the tank but I found out that the washer tank is buried deep inside and it is not visible at all. All one can see is long pipe or say the neck of the washer tank.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

abhylash83 said:


> Well I just dared to go outside and check the condition of the washer fluid in the tank but I found out that the washer tank is buried deep inside and it is not visible at all. All one can see is long pipe or say the neck of the washer tank.


Pull that tube out (straight up) and you will be able to see into the tank.


----------



## Colt45 (Jan 4, 2014)

Use winter fluid in the future, but for now you can try putting some Rubbing Alcohol in the tank, enough to get the ice to break up. Problem is that it freezes solid in the lines too, so even after it is slushy in the tank, the washers will not squirt. Perhaps you can take it to a carwash to get it to warm up a bit and get the bad fluid out.


----------



## Gman_cruze (Jan 5, 2014)

Def Do Not add any water. Go buy some good winter fluid.
Get a hair dryer and warm up the lines and washer nozzles. When melted, just spray until the reservoir is empty (just get rid of the old stuff) and then add in the new winter fluid. Spray a few times so that it runs through your system, and you should be good to go.

I also like to keep some washer fluid in a small spray bottle in the car. There are times when you'll need to spray your windshield or just the nozzles before heading out. This will get things going. Also a good backup to have on hand.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

PanJet said:


> Before using HEET (spelled with two "e" ), I believe there is an anti-ice additive specially made for adding to windshield washer tanks. HEET does have a windshield washer product, but the yellow bottle is made for adding to your fuel tank. I don't know that it would hurt anything in the windshield washer tank or not.


If you read my post above you will see Yelllow HEET contains the same type of alcohol as winter washer fluid or any winter washer fluid additive. 

Just so everyone is aware, the owners manual says to never use this type of alcohol in the fuel system of the cruze. No reason to add heet to gas any more, as most of the gas in the USA has a higher concentration of alcohol than that little bottle would add anyway( 10% ethanol). That means regular E10 gas can actually handle more water contamination than a bottle of heat ever could. 

I always laugh when I see people buying and using Heet these days, old habits die hard.


----------



## Bullet (Aug 9, 2013)

Pour into the tank as pure alcohol, ethanol or isopropanol, what ever, as You just can get. It most propably melts the water and makes a good mixture. The better the emptier the tank was. If the frozen and expanded water in the tank was broken it, You can soon see as leaks down.


----------



## nb2six (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm actually running into the same problem as OP. I checked everything and sure enough the fluid was frozen. I tried getting most of it out by siphoning the tank then adding new winter ready fluid to hopefully break up any remaining frozen stuff. My question was does the washer pump make enough sound to be heard over the engine to know it's working? This is my first car (2012, 2LT, AT) and I'm used to hearing the sound of the washer pump run on my old pickup truck. I checked the fuse box to see if the fuse for the pump was bad but it looked good as new.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Turn the key to the on position but do not crank the starter......this is the position all the warning lamps will be showing.

Now run your washer pump/wipers........with the engine off you will be able to hear the pump.

Whats your current temperature?

Rob


----------



## nb2six (Jul 30, 2013)

Outside it's about 7. Windchill is about -7. I'm guessing dealership used too much water in the original concentration. Also thank you! I should of thought of trying it in the on position. duh :what:

Just tried it and didn't hear the pump so I'm guessing it's dead or electrical isn't working properly. Going to the dealership to have them fix it. Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

nb2six said:


> Outside it's about 7. Windchill is about -7. I'm guessing dealership used too much water in the original concentration. Also thank you! I should of thought of trying it in the on position. duh :what:


Windchill means nothing to a machine....so, it's seven degrees out.
Buy a bottle of rubbing alcohol....70% if you can find it and pour it into the washer tank....it'll migrate and melt the ice in about an hour.
The tubes leading from the tank to the sprayers on the hood won't defrost till you've built some heat under the hood (running engine)
It'll come back to life once underhood area is warmed up.......then, dilute the mix you made (with the alcohol) by topping off with low temp washer solvent.

For the record, washer solvent rated at -20 is 50/50 wood alcohol/water and a dash of dye..blue is -20,, orange is 70% alcohol, 30% water dye= -30.

Rob


----------



## Bullet (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey, it's not good to use the pump before it has properly melted. It can burn. So, be careful with that. They are still very strong, some small trying will not hurt them. It may take a while before the nozzles will melt after everything else has melted, so some warming with hand will help in that.


----------



## Camaro45th (Jan 12, 2014)

This might be a stupid question, but why even use the fluid good to 32° F? Wouldn't it make more sense to just use the -20 one all year round? (Unless of course you live in a warm climate area like Florida?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Camaro45th said:


> This might be a stupid question, but why even use the fluid good to 32° F? Wouldn't it make more sense to just use the -20 one all year round? (Unless of course you live in a warm climate area like Florida?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Not a stupid question.
I am told, but cannot prove, the stuff sold in the warmer climates is rated +20.
It is sold as a product that helps clean bug chum off the glass better than the -20 mix used in the northern areas.

Rob


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I use the -20 F fluid all year 'round, but I put a few drops of soap (no more than a 1/2 teaspoon) in the gallon jug when I first open it. The soap reduces the surface tension of the fluid and helps reduce streaking as well as aiding with dirt/bug removal.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Robby said:


> Windchill means nothing to a machine....so, it's seven degrees out.


The washer tank hangs outside the engine compartment, it certainly could been cooled more by windchill. On my 2004 cavalier the washer tank could be seen behind the drivers side foglight hole, not frozen in the city but on the highway would freeze if I did not use -34 winter fluid. 

Sure the cruze tank is a bit less exposed, but even when you warm the engine for hours the tank remains out in the cold & frozen.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

In this crazy weather, windshield washer fluid freezing up is the least of my problems, what about your butt?

What's next? Yesterday, it took ten miles of driving before my Cruze reached operating temperature and was only 8 below. But after that, and even this morning, back to normal short warm up time again. Now when I get up in the morning, looking to the north for a one mile high glacier coming.

If you see this, then you really know you have reasons for concern. 

Normally travel with my wife over the holidays, but canceled out this year due to surgery. Good thing too, my high efficiency furnace with all that extra safety crap when out twice. Least I was here to fix it, and replacing this made in China crap is not the solution. Trying to find Made in the USA stuff to replace this crap.

But maybe coming home to a frozen home is not a bad deal. Neighbors house was frozen and was bragging his insurance company paid for a complete remodeling job. He came out way ahead. I must be nuts, just can't live this way.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

spacedout said:


> The washer tank hangs outside the engine compartment, it certainly could been cooled more by windchill. On my 2004 cavalier the washer tank could be seen behind the drivers side foglight hole, not frozen in the city but on the highway would freeze if I did not use -34 winter fluid.
> 
> Sure the cruze tank is a bit less exposed, but even when you warm the engine for hours the tank remains out in the cold & frozen.


Windchill only affects creatures that perspire......like you.....it is a measurement of how rapidly the moisure on your skin evaporates.

Cold wind, will speed the cooling process, just like a radiator with air blowing through it, but the item the wind is blowing across will only drop to ambient temperature.

Rob


----------

